# Landscape lighing w/ low voltage



## jig (Aug 2, 2005)

I want to add some lighting to my front yard and front of house. Low wattage lighting just to brighten things up a bit and show off the house.

I have been to Lowes and seen the Portfolio lighing kits, but have no idea what I need, or even what to look for.

Anybody have any sites or other references where I can figure out what I want, how to do it, and get the best pricing on equipment?

THanks.

PS, I don't want to hire someone to do it.

PSPS, I will hire someone to do it if it's the right thing to do and price isn't excessive.


----------



## Capt. Harold (Jun 16, 2004)

Check out this link for "how to" information and products that are typically available at Lowe's or the Home Depot. Good Luck w/your project.
http://www.malibulights.com/guides_...anning_guide/planning_guide_introduction.aspx


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

jig said:


> I want to add some lighting to my front yard and front of house. Low wattage lighting just to brighten things up a bit and show off the house.
> 
> I have been to Lowes and seen the Portfolio lighing kits, but have no idea what I need, or even what to look for.
> 
> ...


 I used malibu lighting. Get the fixtures that are metal, not the plastic ones. It's a pretty easy installation for the DIY kinda folks. I have (5) 50watt spots on (1) transformer "uplighting" the the front of my house. I really like the effect and you hardly notice the increase in your elect. bill. It's worth it. Make sure you keep AMDRO or some other fire ant poison around them. They will try to get inside the lights. I really dont care for the walkway lighting but the up floods are a nice touch.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

I used the cheap lights and the first time I used the weedeater it tore the lights up. I sure hate messing with the lamps when they did not make good contact. I bought some fluorescent bollards and converted them to a smaller fixture like the ones home depot and lowes sale. These put off a lot more light and have been in the yard for the past 12 years. These were pretty expense and are a line voltage fixture. If you want to spend the money you would enjoy these much better.

I think you can get the line voltage fixtures from Lowes and Home Depot as well, they are worth every penny after a few years.


----------

